

About pepper spray - latchkey
http://blogs.plos.org/speakeasyscience/2011/11/20/about-pepper-spray/

======
rick888
hmm, something happened to my post and there's a funny number next to it.

I suppose you would rather have bullets?

~~~
bradleyland
It was probably down-voted because it asserts the fallacy that bullets are
some sort of acceptable substitute for pepper spray. We'd rather have neither.

Non-lethal weapons are a hotly debated topic in the area of civil liberties.
When you start looking in to the effects of non-lethal weapons on police
behavior [1], the root of the issue becomes more clear. The two decision paths
stemming from the question of "Should I shoot this person, likely resulting in
the end of their life?" are much more clearly deliniated than when the weapon
is non-lethal.

1 - [http://www.google.com/search?q=effects+of+non-
lethal+weapons...](http://www.google.com/search?q=effects+of+non-
lethal+weapons+on+police+behavior)

~~~
rick888
You are only telling one side of the story...just like all of the OWS
propaganda.

------
rick888
I suppose you would rather have bullets?

~~~
beej71
Actually I'd rather have the police hand me $100 million. I think you'll
agree, my false dichotomy is better.

